

Ask HN: How do I delegate? - quizbiz

I have reached the point where I recognize that I am trying to do too much. And I spend more time thinking about what needs to be done first rather than acting.<p>I am not a control freak, I just don't know how to connect with people I can outsource specific projects.
======
TallGuyShort
One good strategy is to break the tasks down into categories, and
automatically delegate all tasks in that category to a certain person. For
instance, you could assign someone to be the PR person, and automatically
delegate any issues with customers to them. That way, people start to
specialize in a certain area, and you don't need to worry about who is best to
deal with it. Just make sure those people are aware that from time to time,
when you deem a certain issue important, you may step in and do it yourself.

------
brk
Are you asking how to manage direct reports, or how to go about finding
someone to farm tasks off to in the first place?

I _think_ you're asking the latter, but I'm not 100% sure.

------
jalammar
It's a two-part problem. First is finding the right people to delegate the
tasks to. Second is to define the tasks, assign them, then evaluate the
result.

What kind of arrangement do you have though? Do you have employees? Are you
assigning things to co-founders? outsourcing to another firm?

------
tjpick
I'll let the community field this one.

~~~
tjpick
looks like I'll have someone else take care of the jokes from now on.

~~~
jacquesm
you just have to learn how to delegate

